# HGVC borrowing points?



## felicia J. (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi, I have owned this HGVC since 2008 and have literally used it only a few times.  The problem is I only have 3000 points every OTHER year, so what they didn't tell me when I bought in is that its rarely enough points to even stay a week somewhere.

So, I have 3000 points I haven't used this year.  I will have zero points for 2018 and again 3000 points for 2019.  My thoughts are to move this years points to next year, then borrow from 2019 for a total of 6000 points to be able to use this flipping thing.

Question is: do I have to wait until 2018 to borrow 2019 points?  If so, that probably poses a problem for getting something booked by summer before the places fill up...


----------



## GT75 (Aug 6, 2017)

felicia J. said:


> Question is: do I have to wait until 2018 to borrow 2019 points? If so, that probably poses a problem for getting something booked by summer before the places fill up...



No you don't, you would need to save your 2017 points to 2018 (for a $99 online fee).   You should then be able to book a club reservation in 2018 using your saved points first and then borrowing from your 2019 points.     The below post by @Seagila (thread has more details - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/youtube-videos-by-hgvc-club-faqs.258370/#post-2032451) thankfully corrected me on that exact question.



Seagila said:


> Actually, you can borrow points from the following year's for a reservation you're making.  Example: Borrow 2018 points for a reservation in 2017 or borrow 2019 points for a reservation in 2018 which you're making in 2017, since Club Reservations are now open for 2018.  What you cannot do is borrow 2020 points for a reservation in 2018, in case you've used/borrowed all your 2019 points.



You may consider adding some resale points to your portfolio. But, with 6000 points, you should be able to make some fairly decent reservation.   Now you just need to think where you want to go.   Club reservations are now booking through May 9, 2018.


----------



## felicia J. (Aug 6, 2017)

How do I add resale points?  How much does that usually cost?


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 6, 2017)

To add resale points, you need to buy a whole-nother unit from a broker or owner.
They go anywhere from -0- (like yours) to ~$1.25/point for annual-platinum,
plus transfer fees. See these reputable websites:
<> www.sellingtimeshares.net - Seth Nock & crew
<> www.judikoz.com - Judi Kozlowski & crew
... the marketplace here, redweek.com & compare closed eBay auctions.

You'd pay 2 sets of MF's, until you dump your point-poor unit.

.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 6, 2017)

Welcome to Tug 

Where do you want to go?
You have a few options especially in Gold and Silver Seasons.

Here's a link to the Club Affiliated Resort Seasons pdf 
- https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.n...61ac1/2017-Club-Affiliated-Resort-Seasons.pdf

(1) Book studio rooms.
One week in a standard studio is
2200 points in Platinum Season
1600 points in Gold Season
1100 points during Silver Season.​You can stay longer than a week in a studio.

For example
HGVC SeaWorld in Orlando and Flamingo, Paradise in Las Vegas, and Anderson in Myrtle Beach have standard studios in Silver Season.
HGVCV Tuscany & SeaWorld in Orlando and Flamingo, Paradise, the Boulevard, Elara and Anderson in Myrtle Beach have standard studios in Gold Season.​(2) Book a one bedroom for several nights and possible add additional nights via Open Season

A standard one bedroom is
4800 points in Platinum Season
3400 points in Gold Season
2400 points during Silver Season.​
In Platinum season, you can stay 5 nights on points  (1 weekend nights + 4 weekday nights; Sun to Fri) or a 3 night weekend (Fri to Mon).
In Gold Season, you can stay 6 nights on points; (2 weekend nights + 4 weekday nights; Sat to Fri or Sun to Sat)​
(3) Use RCI to book nightly stays as well.

In RCI, a one bdrm is 3400 points but you book 6 nights at resorts that offer nightly stays.
See this recent thread- "How to best use RCI" (2017) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-borrowing-points.260473/​


----------

